# I Tried To Shoot Rocks. Need Advice.



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

I picked up some rocks to shoot and my accuracy dropped quit a bit. They were all over the place.
So I have a few question because I know that many people are pretty good with them.
What size, shape is the best?
I tried to shoot TBG and 4-strand 1745. My pouch is 23/4" x 1".
Is there a better choice rubber for rocks?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Irregular shaped ammo will always shoot . . . irregular.

That's a huge pouch man. What sized rocks are you shooting ?


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

[sub]Rocks are about 1". The pouch is not 23/4"







[/sub][sub]My pouch size is 2 3/4" x 1".[/sub]


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

might be that the pouch is not long enough


----------



## porcelanowy (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello
I get best results with rocks as round as possible or with breakstone pieces close to regular hexahedron. They both tend to miss less than other stuff








I shoot mostly straight cut 20 and 25mm TBG. Less is not powerful enough, more is an overkill for my use (I don't hunt







).
Cheers
Rafał


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

I try and find as round as rocks as possible as well. I'm just plinking mind you so I don't need powerful rubber
behind the wood. Pouch size I've been shooting all different sizes but none of mine are over 2 inches.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I think most folks who begin shooting rocks pick rocks that are a tad on the big side. You want rocks that are roundish ... spherical, not pancakes. If not round, then they should be cubical if possible, or perhaps rod shaped ... again, not thin and flat. Start with rocks that are pretty small ... about 1/2 inch or 3/4 inch in their largest dimension. Part of the reason for loss of accuracy is the lack of uniform weight of the stones. To be really accurate, you need to pre-select a bunch of stones to be as nearly the same size, shape, and weight as possible. But of course for casual plinking folks don't usually do that.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I buy bags of landscape pebbles from the hardware store and sort through them, that way I always have good ones on hand.


----------



## ifix (Jun 11, 2012)

i agree that most has to do with the shape of the rocks. you can greatly improve your accuracy even with weird shaped ones by positioning them differently in the pouch. try a softer stretchy pouch with a center pocket or a hole with fairly big diameter. instead of pushing a rock from behind from one point they will let you accelerate it by pushing/pulling it from multiple contact points. it helps a lot.

a weird shaped rock also increases the excitement you get when you see it hit whatever you were aiming at after spiraling through the air, circling the target in its path. that can't be beat.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

for some sort of accuracy, i shoot the rounder looking rocks gangster style, and the oval shaped ones i shoot in traditional hammer grip/vertical position . when im not concerned about accuracy, i just shoot them however i feel . just study the flight patterns for how they shoot, how straight certain shapes fly , how they react when shot vertical or horizontal . after a while youll just get a feeling for shooting rocks .


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

M_J said:


> I buy bags of landscape pebbles from the hardware store and sort through them, that way I always have good ones on hand.


^This^

The more round it is, the more accurate it will be. Landscape pebbles are a great suggestion


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

I try to stick to as close to round, and marble sized as I can get. I have only ever had fork hits using rocks, probably my fault. You do lose an element of accuracy though, at least beyond 10 or so yards. I normally shoot at a fence post at about 20 yards because it gives an auditory noise when I do hit. With marbles or steel ammo I can usually got about 5/6 for hits. With rocks, its about 1/5 or 1/6. It all depends on how much time you want to spend searching for 'good' round rocks. They are hard to come by around here because I live in the desert, I have to constantly raid my neighbors driveway which is loosely paved with river stone.


----------



## Semper Rogue (Aug 15, 2012)

DaveSteve said:


> I picked up some rocks to shoot and my accuracy dropped quit a bit. They were all over the place.
> So I have a few question because I know that many people are pretty good with them.
> What size, shape is the best?
> I tried to shoot TBG and 4-strand 1745. My pouch is 23/4" x 1".
> Is there a better choice rubber for rocks?


I have been blessed with living almost next to a well-maintained gravel road, the gravel is almost uniform in size and is mostly a shale/quartz type crunch. A handful of it and some quick sorting gets me all I need for a lazy afternoon of prairie dog sniping. So if you can't find a road like mine, maybe a jaunt to all the landscaping places might find something useful. I may go that route and fill a sandbag if I find something with potential. Can't be all that expensive.


----------



## porcelanowy (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello


M_J said:


> I buy bags of landscape pebbles from the hardware store and sort through them, that way I always have good ones on hand.


I was thinking about this but it seems inappropriate to buy rocks for slingshooting







Like natural forks I think it should be as close to costless as possible


----------



## Semper Rogue (Aug 15, 2012)

Then why ask for advice?


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Semper Rogue said:


> Then why ask for advice?


Semper Rogue: I don't understand your comment.

I'm very happy with the advice I got !!
Thanks to all.


----------



## Semper Rogue (Aug 15, 2012)

DaveSteve said:


> Then why ask for advice?


Semper Rogue: I don't understand your comment.

I'm very happy with the advice I got !!
Thanks to all.
[/quote]

I apologize. I meant something else and what I wrote sounds confrontational. Forget it. Mea Culpa.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

porcelanowy said:


> I buy bags of landscape pebbles from the hardware store and sort through them, that way I always have good ones on hand.


I was thinking about this but it seems inappropriate to buy rocks for slingshooting







Like natural forks I think it should be as close to costless as possible








[/quote]
I used to think the same thing until I found out that a 25lb bag of rocks (usually 12-15lb shootable size and shape) costs $3.00 or less. It would cost me more in gas and time to go to a good rock-gathering site.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

DaveSteve said:


> [sub]Rocks are about 1". The pouch is not 23/4"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*If the pouch is too long the rock can hang up and come right back on you. oval shapes are the best but I shoot any shaped rock. If the rock is going too fast it can go off the target. Best at about 160 to 180 fps the fps here is just a guess as I have no crony. You might try some Bean Shooter Man Bands fro A plus slingshots and what I do is cut them in half right down the middle and they are plenty good for any ammo that way. Pure gum rubber is a little slow but great for shooting rocks. See all the Rufus Hussey videos because that is what he used and he was the best slingshot shooter ever.*


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*How To Slingshot Shoot With Rocks, A Video For Dave Steve *

*It's simple, go slower and hit straighter and also be sure to turn the pouch on it's side to put a spin on the rock. The shape of the rock does not matter much to me but I do enjoy shooting the oval shaped ones because of the zinging noise they tend to make.*

*Dave I hope this helps.*

*http://youtu.be/SePhpx44vmo*


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

dgui said:


> *How To Slingshot Shoot With Rocks, A Video For Dave Steve *
> 
> *It's simple, go slower and hit straighter and also be sure to turn the pouch on it's side to put a spin on the rock. The shape of the rock does not matter much to me but I do enjoy shooting the oval shaped ones because of the zinging noise they tend to make.*
> 
> *Dave I hope this helps.*


Thanks a lot for the video. I appreciate.
This is good shooting.
I will follow your advice.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

when i am shooting rocks i use a natural with wide deep forks and a large pouch i use TBG straight cut 25mm 24cm long i use pebbles about an inch in diameter.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

dgui said:


> *How To Slingshot Shoot With Rocks, A Video For Dave Steve *
> 
> *It's simple, go slower and hit straighter and also be sure to turn the pouch on it's side to put a spin on the rock. The shape of the rock does not matter much to me but I do enjoy shooting the oval shaped ones because of the zinging noise they tend to make.*
> 
> *Dave I hope this helps.*


My rock shooting got better. I try to pick up rounder rocks and I turn the pouch.
dgui, the only difference to you is that I turn my pouch to the left. Meaning my thumb points downwards. It just feels better for me this way. I draw past my cheek.
I do it now with my other ammo too.
Ya'll advice was very much appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## zhop (Dec 6, 2011)

What size pouch do you use?


----------

